# Lets have a Scottish Rally???



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The number of Scottish members seems to be on the increase. I was thinking it would be great for us all to meet up in a rally somewhere in Scotland before winter finally sets in.

Anyone interested?

Unfortunately, I'm not able to organise something due to work commitments...anyone want to take up the mantle if enough are interested?

Stewart


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Stewart

Call a couple of sites - takes 5 minutes,set a date

Post on MHF - takes 2 minutes

confirm everything - takes half an hour

go on, you know work will let you really   

stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys as Scottish rally coord I feel really bad about not being able to organise something for us sunny scots!! You may be aware that I do not have use of a van so am unable to organise anything at the mo!!! Hopefully this situation will be remedied in the next month or so, but I would still be unable to attend anything for a wee while after that. In the meantime if people are keen I would be happy to help out in any way I can without unfortunately attending unless anyone wants to lend me their van :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Greenasthegrass and I were tentatively going to organise something for the May bank hol 2009, possibly around Edinburgh somewhere. Of course there is nothing to stop anyone organising a meet, in fact we did have a Scottish one at Loch Lomond in May which was great. If anyone has any ideas for places and times please let me know so we can have a full rally programme for next year. Also if anyone is able to help us out by also becoming a Scottish rally coord would be most grateful as its only me n greeni at the mo!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh yes Cazza been looking at that new Dunbar site with C&CC and think that would be a good spot - if you fancy setting it upski I will book asap.

Love ya

Greenie


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I would gladly organise, but im new so will leave it to the regulars. But count me in 

Gary.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> I would gladly organise, but im new so will leave it to the regulars. But count me in
> 
> Gary.


Pah new, new, you not new you been here for ages and anyhoo we don't care!!!! We got ourselves a volunteer greeni woohooo! Welcome lovely EC welcome!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

A rally sounds good OR we could all just go to the pub!!! (only joking) Yes a Scottish rally sounds good.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> A rally sounds good OR we could all just go to the pub!!! (only joking) Yes a Scottish rally sounds good.


I thought when the word "SCOTTISH" is used, the pub is a must? 

Gary.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

WELL, you know how it is the motorhome part is just another excuse \/


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

mmmm! are the english allowed to attend,if so i am all for it.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

backaxle said:


> mmmm! are the english allowed to attend,if so i am all for it.


I have English blood in me somewhere, so I guess it would be hypocritical for you to be banned 

Gary.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

backaxle said:


> mmmm! are the english allowed to attend,if so i am all for it.


Och sweetie you from Manchestercestershire you practically Scottish already :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: All welcome we Scots not fussy!! Greeni is coming and shes from deepest darkest yorkshirechestercestershire!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh am packing me mac, me translation booky and me boxes for all the nice fodder that Scotterland supplies! Although am nearly fluent scotterish due to conversing with cazzanach!


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm! are the english allowed to attend,if so i am all for it.
> ...


I am actually descended from Walesland does that count? :wink:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm fancying a few days in scottishland in May! I'll come ans toss tha caber!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

backaxle said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > backaxle said:
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm someone from welsh wales am sure can find space for ya somewhere we dunt have any racialist tendancies, bring booze and cakes we be happy. Could be descended from aliens we won't care!


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


In that case count me in and I will come bearing gifts(cake, booze etc.)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What are you all on about, we are all Scottish arn't we, at least thats where all our taxes go isn't it ........................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> What are you all on about, we are all Scottish arn't we, at least thats where all our taxes go isn't it ........................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


Retract that immediately afore I scone you wif me bagpipes!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :roll:    :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Hi

How about the CCC at Dunbar just for an informal get together in October this year?

Two or three nights? Sea views? Bracing north sea wind?

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rally*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> How about the CCC at Dunbar just for an informal get together in October this year?
> 
> ...


Oooh are you psycho russell am on phone to em at the mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We would be up for a Scottish Rally, if it fits in with our travels. Although we fulltime we still have to make a living, so we work Friday nights through to Monday nights. ( Race Nights and Quizzes). We also work all over Scotland so again depends on the area.But we would definately make an effort.

Regards


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

backaxle said:


> mmmm! are the english allowed to attend,if so i am all for it.


I'm sure you will all be made very welcome (in spite of everything) :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If it doesn't clash with the haggis shooting season we may come.

But ye'll nae get me into a wee kiltie wid nae keks !! Too blurry draughty up there. 
Just spent a month or more touring in Scottieland, the only thing I remember is the single malt department in Jedborough Woolen Mill......sigh!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dunbar?*

Any updates Cazza?

You may find there could be a rally rate available for a rally at the CCC. PM me for more details.

Russell


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I've read enough, so in the words of Dragons Den, "I'm out!"


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> I've read enough, so in the words of Dragons Den, "I'm out!"


Eh??????? Am not understanding explain please, go slow am obviously dense!!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Can I come????*

Do I fit the bill :?:

I drink malt whiskey.
I have walked the West Highland Way.
My work colleague is from Coatbridge. 
I speak fluent Scotterish.
I know Caz .

If the latter means I do not fit the bill then I deny all knowledge of knowing Caz!

Caz Who :?:

FPG :wink: :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Can I come????*



Fairportgoer said:


> Do I fit the bill :?:
> 
> I drink malt whiskey.
> I have walked the West Highland Way.
> ...


Now I think we will have to do extensive testing on you FPG as am not sure your credentials quite match our requirements. This of course just for the more shall we say faint hearted members amongst us who am thinking are sure we having drunken orgy party!!

Which by the way we are not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw am not coming then! as in Dragon's den am outta here - whatever that means! 

ha!

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> aw am not coming then! as in Dragon's den am outta here - whatever that means!
> 
> ha!
> 
> Greenie


I think he dunt like cut of our jib, am actually quite offended like! Mebbes he only kiddin!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

are we really that bovvered? if he dunt wanna come there are plenty game for a laff - worry ye not - he got knickers in twist!


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*scottish rally*

Hi all we are up for it never managed to a rally work commitments etc so ihope it comes off providing i have a motor thats another story :lol: :lol: :lol: JAKS


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Carol & Greenie

It's not going to be another Bonking Monday is it, last one frightened me off.

Not got anything on for half term yet

Best Regards
BRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMM


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Broom said:


> Hi Carol & Greenie
> 
> It's not going to be another Bonking Monday is it, last one frightened me off.
> 
> ...


No idea to what you are referring Brooooooooooooooooooom my love :wink: :wink: :wink: Am working on October week and next May so watch this space sweetie!!


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

The is no such thing as Scots.....Scotland roman name roughly translates to the land of the irish.....all the real scots, the celtic ones moved there from Ireland.......ok so that is outta the way....

Come on Carol we are going to be in Scotland for Halloween anyway????We were going to drive down that other meet that is on in Lincolnshire or where ever it is......but did you know that is in England....feck that...


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

jams101 said:


> The is no such thing as Scots.....Scotland roman name roughly translates to the land of the irish.....all the real scots, the celtic ones moved there from Ireland.......ok so that is outta the way....
> 
> Come on Carol we are going to be in Scotland for Halloween anyway????We were going to drive down that other meet that is on in Lincolnshire or where ever it is......but did you know that is in England....feck that...


So wait, I am Irish??? Hmmmm interesting, always wanted to see leprehauns and say 'Top of the mornin too ya' he he

Jeez oh, you lot are soooooooooooooooooo demanding!!! Am working on it but it will need to be a meet cos I cannot go so cannot hold under MHFacts banner!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Swiftly moving on...


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me! I'll make a note in my diary.

No Scots in my blood so I married one! I'm of YorkshireCornishCockney stock and live in Welsh Wales with ma wee Scottie Gordon from Ayrshire. Aye he's a sassenach but so is my sister's husband and my Aunt was (unfortunately no longer with us). Who cares where we're from as long as we are all friendly and have lots of fun!  ccasion7:


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Getting back to the Rally in Scotland, and ignoring the bickeing of Scottishness, I have just stayed on a site in Forfar called Forresterseat, now while we would be too late for this year, the young Lady who owns the site was telling us that, she is hoping to put 42 new hardstanding , fully serviced pitches for next season, adding this to the 20 or so hard standing she has, this could be good for an out of season rally....

regards


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

machilly said:


> Getting back to the Rally in Scotland, and ignoring the bickeing of Scottishness, I have just stayed on a site in Forfar called Forresterseat, now while we would be too late for this year, the young Lady who owns the site was telling us that, she is hoping to put 42 new hardstanding , fully serviced pitches for next season, adding this to the 20 or so hard standing she has, this could be good for an out of season rally....
> 
> regards


Machilly ,you do realise that this was first posted in September 2008 don't you? for a rally last winter.Or have I got my dates mixed up.
Backaxle.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I love this site. You can finish a chat a year ago and suddenly it starts again as though nothing had happened. Where else could that happen :lol:

Like the idea though. Wonder if I'd count being an exiled Englishman.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

backaxle said:


> machilly said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the Rally in Scotland, and ignoring the bickeing of Scottishness, I have just stayed on a site in Forfar called Forresterseat, now while we would be too late for this year, the young Lady who owns the site was telling us that, she is hoping to put 42 new hardstanding , fully serviced pitches for next season, adding this to the 20 or so hard standing she has, this could be good for an out of season rally....
> ...


We stayed at Foresterseat site (between Forfar & Friockheim) this August - a great site (immaculate toilets/laundry room etc ) and the lady owner Emma was a real treat to see on her sit on lawnmower !!....there's also a great restaurant/bar ( Kookaburras) adjoining the site......we'd be up for an out of season rally - the site has a web site http://www.foresterseat.co.uk/

Harry


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh God 

Not another Scottish Rally!!    


Andy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

machilly said:


> Getting back to the Rally in Scotland, and ignoring the bickeing of Scottishness, I have just stayed on a site in Forfar called Forresterseat, now while we would be too late for this year, the young Lady who owns the site was telling us that, she is hoping to put 42 new hardstanding , fully serviced pitches for next season, adding this to the 20 or so hard standing she has, this could be good for an out of season rally....
> 
> regards


That sounds very interesting machilly could you give your thoughts on the site, toilets is there a pub etc???

Whoooops that'll trach me to read to the end of thread afore posting!!! Thanks harry hunny!!!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

backaxle said:


> Or have I got my dates mixed up.
> Backaxle.


Nah, Cazza just takes an age to get it sorted, she tried booking a site in Cornwall as a Scotterish meet once. 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Scottish rally*

Scotland Caravan and Motorhome Show at The Highland Centre Edinburgh 
on Saturday 1st, Sunday 2nd and Monday 3rd May 2010

Carol, fancy marshalling here?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Scottish rally*



an99uk said:


> Scotland Caravan and Motorhome Show at The Highland Centre Edinburgh
> on Saturday 1st, Sunday 2nd and Monday 3rd May 2010
> 
> Carol, fancy marshalling here?


Oooooooooooh now theres a thought and am sure could possibly get hezza and danni 'persuaded' to help out. Just need to find out Gavins shifts!! Do you have any link to this Ange???? Never heard of it before!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Scottish Rally*

The problem is Carol that we need a member of the Rally Team for Scotland.

Preferably one with a van :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Scottish rally*



carolgavin said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > Scotland Caravan and Motorhome Show at The Highland Centre Edinburgh
> ...


I've never been involved in helping at a rally or meet before, but it sounds like fun so yes, I could be persuaded.

This show in Edinburgh could work out well, however I think its Appletree that are running it, and after this years last minute cancellation at Leeds :? 
A bonus is that the dates coincide with the May Scottish Bank Holiday Weekend so maybe more people will be available to come along.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh yerr put us down! 

Carol has a van hasn't she now? well she had a few weeks ago !

Greenie


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

can't.....type.....arm......up.....back

I'd say a tentative to assistance - my last assignment is due a few days after this and my end of course one a few weeks after that. So I suspect I might be head down on that. 

But I still might like a nosey at that show!

D


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Lemme see .....running....out .......................pheeeeeeeeeeeeeew its still there :roll: :roll: :roll: Van still in drive so thats a tick. 
As there are no Rally staff for Scotland we could just make this a meet, not under the facts umbrella as it were, problemo solved!!!
Me n Greenie are right good at organising stuff and currently have Hezza and Dannis arm up back so lets see if we can make this one a goer??? Danni we could help with the studying etc etc am sure :wink: :wink: 
What dya think?????


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

well you sure are creative!

D


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

regards[/quote]
Machilly ,you do realise that this was first posted in September 2008 don't you? for a rally last winter.Or have I got my dates mixed up.
Backaxle.[/quote]

Wow, doesn't life fly by when you are having fun..

still as far as I am aware, there never was a rally organised, god I hope we never have to change a lightbulb, it could be dark for a very long time.. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Lemme see .....running....out .......................pheeeeeeeeeeeeeew its still there :roll: :roll: :roll: Van still in drive so thats a tick.
> As there are no Rally staff for Scotland we could just make this a meet, not under the facts umbrella as it were, problemo solved!!!
> Me n Greenie are right good at organising stuff and currently have Hezza and Dannis arm up back so lets see if we can make this one a goer??? Danni we could help with the studying etc etc am sure :wink: :wink:
> What dya think?????


Well if this is a goer Im in--- the date is penciled in my diary 1st May 2010
Can this one happen??


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in too, Mavis! And I don't mind helping out with the planning.
Its only about 30 miles from me (for a change)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah I would be willing as well, but need more info from the show organisers. Have emailed for some details, or perhaps some of the rally coords have any info???


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Any Scotland meets planned twixt now and May? ....


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

xgx said:


> Any Scotland meets planned twixt now and May? ....


Not that I know of, Graham.
But I'd be up for a meet, also willing to help organise one.

How about it guys???

Just a thought - we're heading to Stonehaven for New Year to attend the Fireballs Ceremony if anyone's interested in joining us there.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> Any Scotland meets planned twixt now and May? ....


Not unless someone organises one!! Where do you fancy? My problem is that gav works shifts and only has two weekends in 5 off so it ain't easy planning. I have his shift pattern up till 31st Dec but apparently they are trialling yet another shift pattern!

We are planning a wee trip to the East Neuk of Fife not this weekend but the next, just need a site!!! Anyone would be welcome to come and meet up with us there!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I like that corner of Fife. Is it the weekend of 14th or 21st Nov you're thinking of going?

We could be up for making this a 'meet'.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I like that corner of Fife. Is it the weekend of 14th or 21st Nov you're thinking of going?
> 
> We could be up for making this a 'meet'.


It's the weekend of the 21st November as next week is Gundog Breeds Dog Show at Ingliston. Looking for coastal site as Gavin wants to do some sea fishing!

Would be great to make it a wee meet! Am sure can twist B16's arm to come as well.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Yeah I would be willing as well, but need more info from the show organisers. Have emailed for some details, or perhaps some of the rally coords have any info???


Hi Carol

LadyJ has full details of all the Appletree shows and has special arrangements in place if MHF wish to attend any of them. If you want an official MHF presence at one of their shows you must contact her *before* making any approach to the organisers. There would obviously need to be a member of the rally staff involved and there may also be some legal and insurance issues to sort out. There have been some issues in the past with this show organiser but obviously it would be inappropriate to discuss these on a public forum.

If you wish to attend the show as a group of friends then there is no problem, just book individually throught the orgaanisers and arrange to meet up on site.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I would be willing as well, but need more info from the show organisers. Have emailed for some details, or perhaps some of the rally coords have any info???
> ...


As I said in a previous post, this would be on our own behalf as I am aware of the rules for attending as MHF.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wouldn't we be more likely to get more attendees if it was held under the MHF banner?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Wouldn't we be more likely to get more attendees if it was held under the MHF banner?


Dunno Hezza but to have it under facts banner as Gaspode says need a rally staff member to attend. We haven't got one in Scotland unless you wanna volunteer!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > I like that corner of Fife. Is it the weekend of 14th or 21st Nov you're thinking of going?
> ...


That's bleedin typical! My kids are off weekend 14th for Mon/tues in-service!

Still, don't suppose I'll be doin anything weekend 21st! (peter no pals  )

You could camp at Anstruther harbour if Gavin is taking the boat - pontoon berth entitles you to access to park on Quayside - there's a moho fulltiming there at the moment!

D


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya we now have a meet organised for the show on 1st-3rd May its on the meets section HERE

Hope to get loads of people for this. Have a look and see what you think.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have put us down as a provisional, need to run it past magoo. need to get our money's worth out the van and put faces to names
Sue


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I like that corner of Fife. Is it the weekend of 14th or 21st Nov you're thinking of going?
> We could be up for making this a 'meet'.


Never been to that corner but _we_ (that's me and the black Lab) could be up for this one too ...if it happens :roll: :lol: (but _we_ like sites that *don't *charge for a dog)

Sea fishing ... been a while but quite fancy that idea....

?site? (discount? ...think Aberdeen!)
?Dates?

tapadh leibh


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm looking at coming to the meet, its really bad timing for us but certainly not ruling it out.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Excellent news re meet in May for all who have expressed an interest, was wondering if I should post it on a separate thread???

As to weekend of 21st still happening if can find an open site :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Gavin checking world sea fishing website for some good marks although the ones in Fife seem to be good for cod or is it bass, dunno but it good fishing.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

For 21st Nov Weekend. Sites at:-

Leven; St Monance; Crail; St Andrews;Tayport.

Will check on openness and cl's/cs's later.

David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

For weekend of 21st November....

There are few sites that take tourers open just now, but some CL/CS's - is Caravan Club or CCClub preferred?

D


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

b16duv said:


> For weekend of 21st November....
> 
> There are few sites that take tourers open just now, but some CL/CS's - is Caravan Club or CCClub preferred?
> 
> D


For us would need to be CCClub. Are any near the sea????


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > For weekend of 21st November....
> ...


There are a few in the East Neuk for both clubs, but none on the shore directly. The caravan sites along there are either closed or statics only AFAIK.

D

edit don't know how stringent they would be out of season about membership?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Either CC or C&CC are ok for us.

Carol - I think it would be a good idea if you start a new thread for the May meet.
Better get my name on the list - seeing as I'm helping at it!!


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Scottish meet*

Hi All,
what about Drumshshademuir site between Kirriemuir and Glamis,although it's not by the sea,it is OPEN all year.
Colin


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Scottish meet*



dreamlander said:


> Hi All,
> what about Drumshshademuir site between Kirriemuir and Glamis,although it's not by the sea,it is OPEN all year.
> Colin


Gavin determined to fish :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: But will keep this one in mind in case canny find one near sea which is open. Ta muchos


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

There's this one but it's too expensive for me......

http://www.barrydowns.com/touring.htm

other possibles are:

http://www.fiveroads-caravan-park.co.uk/

http://www.prestonpark.co.uk/caravan.htm

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=8408

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=7897


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I like a few of them ta Graham, will make firm decision as to location tonight once can pin gavin down.


----------

